

T-shirt Hell is Hiring - JacobAldridge
http://www.tshirthell.com/designer.php

======
Jem
I've obviously been hiding under a rock; last I heard they were closing down.

Ahh yes, the 'goodbye' speech is now subtitled "(The following article is not
real. The words you are about to read are part of the "great prank" of Feb
2009)"

~~~
brk
Right, that was the last thing I heard as well. Guess I'm not up to date on
all the latest t-shirt hell news.

Perhaps this is a prank also. Maybe they'll hire a web designer and then
announce a layoff of 50% of their staff to cut costs.

